# Kühler für 4790K



## Captain_Bedal (4. Juli 2014)

*Kühler für 4790K*

Hallo Leute,

Wie schon im Titel genannt suche ich für meinen Prozessor einen guten Kühler. Oc folgt evtl. noch. Das Problem ist nur: ich hab als Ram den Corsair Vengeance mit 53mm höhe.
Wäre da ein neuer Ram sinnvoller (und den alten natürlich verkaufen) oder gibt es genug sehr gute Kühler, welche mit diesen Rams kompatibel sind.
Wichtig ist mir BTW die Idle-Lautstärke

Danke


----------



## FTTH (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Jetzt bei ZackZack im Angebot, schnell zugreifen 

https://www.zackzack.de/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=24077


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Dark Rock pro 3 ist super der kühlt meinen i7 4790k bei last auf geschmeidige 55 grad im idle 27


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Den würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da er relativ laut wird.


----------



## rackcity (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

DRP3, EKL K2(sofern verfügbar) NH-D14/15. kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



rackcity schrieb:


> DRP3, EKL K2(sofern verfügbar) NH-D14/15. kann ich nur empfehlen!


 
Dazu vielleicht noch den Prolimatech Genesis und den Thermalright Macho, falls die passen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Also der Darkrock passt nicht, soweit ich weis, die Noctua-Modelle auch nich. Genesis hab ich jetzt geschaut wäre der einzige doppeltower der passt.

1. Wenn dieser, welche Lüfter?

2. Der R1 Universal passt auch, ist dieser zu Empfehlen (idle Lautstärke, Temps)?


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

stimmt der muss ja auch irgendwie ins gehäuse passen ^^


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



Miro1989 schrieb:


> stimmt der muss ja auch irgendwie ins gehäuse passen ^^


 
 Es geht nicht um das Case, da passen so ziemlich alle Kühler rein. 

 Das Problem ist die Höhe seines RAMs.


----------



## Miro1989 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja schuldig im sinne der anklage ^^ hab wohl nicht alles gelesen lol


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Hmmm, dieser ist ebenfalls recht potent:


Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist auf 75% recht ruhig und sollte dank seiner Bauweise auch keine Probs mit deinen RAM`s haben...

Gruß


----------



## Micman09 (5. Juli 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Also der Darkrock passt nicht, soweit ich weis, die Noctua-Modelle auch nich. Genesis hab ich jetzt geschaut wäre der einzige doppeltower der passt.
> 
> 1. Wenn dieser, welche Lüfter?
> 
> 2. Der R1 Universal passt auch, ist dieser zu Empfehlen (idle Lautstärke, Temps)?



Der Noctua NH-D14 passt. Habe ihn selbst in kombination mit hohen gskill rams verbaut. Passt wunderbar und die leistung und lautstärke sind top


----------



## Captain_Bedal (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Knasst du eventuell ein foto machen? er darf überhaupt nicht über die Ram slots gehen sonst passt des nicht  Es sei denn du kannst mir das gegenteil beweisen


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Zieh dir mal das hier rein:


Vergleichstest: Starke & leise CPU Kühler im Single Tower Format - Single Tower CPU Kühler im Direktvergleich
bis auf den BeQuiet-Freezer haben die restlichen Kühler keine RAM-Platzprobleme. Zudem muss es nicht immer ein preisintensiver Doppelturmfreezer sein...

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 ist leise und günstig. Kühlt bestens und kolidiert nicht mit den RAM-Kühlerchen

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543)


----------



## Jenny18 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ich hätte einen  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Kühler der hält Meinen Prozi bei 25C im Idle und bei ca. 48 C unter Last und läuft dabei auf sehr leisen 540U/Min


----------



## Captain_Bedal (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Werde nun den Cryorig R1 Universal nehmen und der "neuen" Firma auch mal eine Chance geben. Feedback kommt auf jeden Fall irgendwie ins Forum.


----------



## FTTH (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Gute Wahl!


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juli 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Werde nun den Cryorig R1 Universal nehmen und der "neuen" Firma auch mal eine Chance geben. Feedback kommt auf jeden Fall irgendwie ins Forum.



Nice! Bin auch schon gespannt.

Mfg


----------



## Captain_Bedal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja, ich werd mich mal an einem Testbericht/Review versuchen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Also hier gibt jetzt nur eine kleine zusammenfassung. Optisch ist er super und er passt auch ohne ram-probleme, wie vom hersteller versprochen. Im Idle kühlt er auf ca 38°C. Einbau war auch super, nur die Wlp war zäh. Dass wars dann auch schon mit den positiven Eigenschaften. Einer der Lüfter hat Lagerklackern, dann (liegt aber eher am Board) ist er Im idle bei ca. ~1000RPm und das ist mir mit dem kaputten Lager dann doch zu laut. Zudem kühlt er bei Prime auf sagenhaft gute 85-90°C . Ich werd morgen nochmal extra den Sitz überprüfen und Ref-Lüfter ausprobieren, aber wenn die kühlleistung weiterhin so mau bleibt, dann geht er leider wieder zurück, so leid es mir für den Onlinehändler tut.

Glaubt ihr ein NH-D14/15 würde auch gehen? Ich will jetzt einen mit guten lüftern. Oder doch schaun dass ich einen gebrauchten genesis Bekomme.

Schade das ganze, falls es nicht an einem einbaufehler oder so liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2014)

Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Also hier gibt jetzt nur eine kleine zusammenfassung. Optisch ist er super und er passt auch ohne ram-probleme, wie vom hersteller versprochen. Im Idle kühlt er auf ca 38°C. Einbau war auch super, nur die Wlp war zäh. Dass wars dann auch schon mit den positiven Eigenschaften. Einer der Lüfter hat Lagerklackern, dann (liegt aber eher am Board) ist er Im idle bei ca. ~1000RPm und das ist mir mit dem kaputten Lager dann doch zu laut. Zudem kühlt er bei Prime auf sagenhaft gute 85-90°C . Ich werd morgen nochmal extra den Sitz überprüfen und Ref-Lüfter ausprobieren, aber wenn die kühlleistung weiterhin so mau bleibt, dann geht er leider wieder zurück, so leid es mir für den Onlinehändler tut.
> 
> Glaubt ihr ein NH-D14/15 würde auch gehen? Ich will jetzt einen mit guten lüftern. Oder doch schaun dass ich einen gebrauchten genesis Bekomme.
> 
> Schade das ganze, falls es nicht an einem einbaufehler oder so liegt.



Hört sich ja nicht so gut an.
Wenn du Lüfter mit guten Lagern willst, würde ich BeQuiet Silent Wings nehmen.
Aber auch Noctua und Noiseblocker sind gut.
Ich persönlich tendiere eher dazu mir Kühler ohne Lüfter zu kaufen, dann habe ich die freie Wahl.


----------



## FTTH (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

So schlecht ist er nicht. Schick in zurück.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Da das Design ist schon schön. Das mit den Lüftern stimmt auch  Das Problem bei den Silent Wings ist mMn, dass sie für ihre Drehzahl zu wenig Druck aufbauen. Morgen werd ich noch ein wenig rumprobieren, dann ist er aber warscheinlich wieder auf den Weg zu Amazon.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> So schlecht ist er nicht. Schick in zurück.



Wenn er nicht schlecht ist, warum soll er ihn dann zurück schicken?


----------



## FTTH (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Das Modell ist gut sein Exemplar ist Müll.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Das Modell ist gut sein Exemplar ist Müll.



Ach so meinst du das, also einfach tauschen.


----------



## sinchilla (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

ich empfehle dir diesen Phanteks- PH-TC14PE bei ramproblemen ( bis 40mm zugelassen) musst du den ersten lüfter einfach etwas höher setzen oder aber die anordnung ändern. ich bin mit meinem vollends zufrieden & der support ist erste sahne. haben für mein wechsel auf intel das sockelbefestigungsmaterial geschickt weil ich meins versummst hatte, natürlich völlig umsonst für mich nicht ma versand musste ich zahlen, das nenn ich service!

p.s. hab ihn an der lüftersteuerung vom tower hängen & die 3 lüfter im kühler laufen 24/7 auf 5 volt ( auch beim gaming!) 12volt sind dann hörbar aber nur für prime nötig & meine cpu läuft auf 4.7 ghz

hier mal ein bild meines momentanen systems: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Hm looks nice 

Werd ich als nächstes Probieren, weil ich schwarz weiß im R4 einfach nur super geil finde 

Du R1, ja ich habe Müll erwischt. Heute morgen wollte ich nochmal alles überprüfen (den Sitz und so, wie gestern angekündigt) da merke ich, dass gestern im Betrieb einfach eine Halteschraube gerissen war  . Das der Kühler (mit nur 1 Schraube) gleich gut war wie der Boxed spricht nur für ihn. Die Lüfter alledings leider nicht. Ich denke Cryorig braucht noch zeit, um sich noch besser etablieren zu können und ihre Produktserien verbessern zu können  Als nächstes kommt jetzt (wegen der Farbe) der Phanteks. Gibts da irgentwas dran auszusetzen?  

Gruß

Pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ich würde mir einen neuen kommen lassen.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



FTTH schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen neuen kommen lassen.


Hmmm, eine Chance würde ich dem Cryorig noch geben, ein Montagsmodell kann schließlich jeder mal erwischen. Zu den Temps: oft legt das Mobo ab Werk zuviel Spannung an. Versuch es mal mit weniger Vcore, dann sollte die Temps auch besser sein...

Ordentlich verschraubt (Anpressdruck) wirste das Monster ja wohl haben

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



> Hmmm, eine Chance würde ich dem Cryorig noch geben


Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Also ich habe nur den 4690k gekauft, und bei 3,9Ghz(Turbo), nach 2h Prime, habe ich gerade mal ca. 50°C mit Standardspannung

Kühler ist ein Prolimatech Megahalem und 2 Nanoxia 1800RPM, die aber nur mit ca. 1k RPM laufen, bei 1800RPM habe ich ca. 45-46°C

Ich muss sagen die CPUs laufen echt gut, nicht so wie die ersten Haswell, Screenshot kann ich auch Bedarf mal machen


----------



## SirXe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Hm looks nice
> 
> Werd ich als nächstes Probieren, weil ich schwarz weiß im R4 einfach nur super geil finde
> 
> ...



Hihihihi,
GENAU das ist auch bei meinem Cryorig passiert. Du hast ihn zu fest gedreht! Ganz wichtig bei den Schrauben einfach sanft drehen bis es nicht mehr geht, die Schraube haben ein Gewinde mit einem "stopper", das heißt wenn der erreicht ist geht es nicht fester, dreht man weiter bricht sie! Also nochmal verdeutlicht: Man kann ihn nur in einer stärke anziehen, nicht sanft oder fest, das vermeidet Fehler von zu wenig druck, aber man kann halt schnell die Schraube killen, vor allem mit dem 90Grad Schraubendreher! Da ist eine feste Grenze da dreht sich die schraube nicht einen Millimeter mehr weiter und die erreicht man ohne Kraft.

Im übrigen Kühlt er grandios wenn man ihn richtig montiert. Wenn man halt nicht die Montage von anderen Kühlern (Schrauben feeeeeest andrehen) als Vorlage nimmt, montiert er sich extrem leicht. Mein 4790k läuft idle bei 30Grad und 67Grad @ Prime small-FFT, BF4 keine 60 Grad

Wer noch Ergebnise sehen will:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6083/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/6.html


----------



## Captain_Bedal (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja das ist mir klar, wenn ich zu fest andrehe, das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Nur ist das heute oder gestern wärend des betriebs gerissen. Als ich den PC wieder zusammengebaut habe, war er nämlich bombenfest. Heute morgen wollte ich den vorderen Lüfter wechseln und ich konnte den Tower drehen . Schöner scheiß. 

Ich habe mich btw. dazu entschlossen, meinen Ram auf Ebay zu versteigern, und mir dann ein 8/16gb Set im LP mit hoffentlich wenig draufzahlerei zu hohlen. Ich will einfach bei der Kühlerwahl uneingeschränkt sein, da ich bei der Idle-Lautstärke sehr Empfindlich bin.


----------



## SirXe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ok das ist seltsam, kann natürlich sein das du beim andrehen etwas "kräftig" warst und sie angerissen ist, wie gesagt mir passierte es auch mit nem ordentlich krach - kleine schwachstelle, aber davon ab, tolle "gerät"


----------



## sinchilla (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



> Ich habe mich btw. dazu entschlossen, meinen Ram auf Ebay zu versteigern


 richtige entscheidung ram braucht in der regel überhpt keine kühlung im gegenteil manche kühlkörper stauen sogar die wärme


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



sinchilla schrieb:


> manche kühlkörper stauen sogar die wärme



Da sagt die PCGH zwar was anderes, aber andere frage: 8 oder 16GB?


----------



## SirXe (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Was machst du denn mit dem Rechner? Bei den Preisen würde ich(!) aber bei 8GB bleiben, habe nicht eine Einwendung wo ich von mehr profitiere. DDR4 steht auch in den Startlöchern, dh wenn 16GB vlt mal gebraucht werden ist die Architektur veraltet 

Gibst du dem Cryorig noch ne Chance? Also ich habe ihn mit nem Phanteks 14PE und nem Dark Rock Pro 3 verglichen und bin total begeistert


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Okay, 8Gb, welcher Marke? Sind die da gut?  8GB Kingston HyperX FURY Black Series DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Oder die da: 8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Wenn das Speicherproblem weg ist, welchen Kühler, der bitte im Idle sehr leise ist, würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?


----------



## SirXe (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Gskill Ares, sind sehr niedrig und schick


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Okay, 8Gb, welcher Marke? Sind die da gut?  8GB Kingston HyperX FURY Black Series DDR3-1866 DIMM CL10 Dual Oder die da: 8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
> 
> Wenn das Speicherproblem weg ist, welchen Kühler, der bitte im Idle sehr leise ist, würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?


Den verlinkten G-Skill Sniper kannste schon nehmen, alternativ diese Kits:


TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD38G2400HC11CDC01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL EVO Leggera DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-11-11-30 (GEL38GB2400C11BDC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
im idle sind die meisten Freezer sehr leise, da der Prozzi da eben nicht gefordert wird Per PWM kannste die bisher empfohlenen regeln, je nachdem was dir wichtiger ist. Leistung oder Lautstärke...

Gruß


----------



## Captain_Bedal (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

So, alle sagen immer so tolle sachen über Noctua und so, jetzt kommt mir ein NH-D15 ins Haus! Wird am Sonntag (sofern mein anderer Ram weg geht) mit dem neuen Ram bestellt!


----------



## FTTH (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Mit dem R1 Ultimate der beste Kühler. Gute Wahl!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja, hoffe ich auch  Wenn man einmal seine Ruhe im Idle haben will... Silentfetischist bleibt Silentfetischist.


----------



## Fox2010 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Der R1 Ultimate soll aber nicht der leisetreter sein hab ich mal hier irgendwo im forum gelsen.

Mit dem noctua machste sicher nichts falsch und gute Paste ist auch schon dabei, denke das ist die beste Wahl zu dem zu greifen.

Ich hab ja auch einen und qualitätsmässig das beste was bissher in meinen PCs war auch wenn günstigere mit der Kühlleistung mithalten können 

Ich hab mal keinen Cent bereut beim Noctua die Paste taugt was, brauch man nicht extra kaufen, und Lüfter taugt auch und muss nicht getauscht werden das flog bei anderen meist direkt in den Karton und hat wieder extra gekostet somit ist der Preis für einen Noctua auch garnicht so teuer wenn man das einbezieht 
Nur die Lüfterfarbe bei Noctua ist eher so naja aber egal ich schau ja meinen PC nicht von innen an, das Ding soll ja nur kühlen und leise sein, da wirste schon deine Freude mit haben beim Noctua kannste ja auch ordentlich anpressdruck geben ohne das sich die klammern verbiegen damit der schön kühl bleibt nur nicht übertreiben bevor da ein gewinde nachgibt ist das Board durch


----------



## Captain_Bedal (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*



> bevor da ein gewinde nachgibt ist das Board durch


Ausser beim R1  Ja und wenn ich mal ein window habe.. egal, rote Beleuchtung und schon sehen die Lüfter echt gut aus!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

So, der alte Speicher ist jetzt verkauft, 125€ hab ich dafür bekommen  . Noctua und der neue Speicher sind unterwegs *freu*  Ich geb dann bescheid wenn er da ist und berichte meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Micman09 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja Noctua hat wirklich erstklassige quali. Nur die Farbe der Lüfter ist Geschmackssache. Mein NH-D14 hat eine super Leistung bei sehr geringer Lautstärke. Mein 3570k auf 4,4ghz dümpelt bei BF4 bei ca 55grad rum und das bei ca 25 grad Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

ich habe selbst ein ein NH-U14S einfach sehr gute quali. Ich finde die Lüfter von Noctua eigentlich ganz ansehlich ist halt mal was anderes als nur standart Schwarze Lüfter... Geschmackssache halt. Mit Noctua macht man nichts falsch auch wenn er etwas teuer is dafür bekommt man was gescheides. Wer Billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## Captain_Bedal (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja und ich will nichts mehr anderes. Der NH-D15 bleibt erstmal sehr lange in meinem PC. Schön leise und alles sehr kühl.  die 15€ aufpreis sind es mir auf jeden fall wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Verdammt, jetzt hat der Versandhändler gemeint, ich habe den R1 reklamiert. Jetzt hab ich nen neuen hier stehen


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

schönes ding  könnte man glatt versucht sein sich selbst zu kaufen 

naja schreib ne E-mail an den Händler dann wird sich das klären mit den R1


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kühler für 4790K*

Ja werde ich machen


----------

